# تعريفات مختلفة للهندسة



## حاملة المفاتيح (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ا

يقال إن أصل كلمة هندسة هي الكلمة الفارسية "الإندازة" وتعني القدرة على حل المشكلات، ويعرِّف القاموس المحيط هذه الكلمة على النحو التالي :
- العلم الرياضي الذي يبحث في الخطوط والأبعاد والسطوح والزوايا والكميات والمقادير المادية من حيث خواصها وقياسها أو تقويمها وعلاقة بعضها ببعض (وهي هنا مرادفة للكلمة الإنجليزية Geometry - الهندسة الرياضية)
- المبادئ والأصول العلمية المتعلقة بخواص المادة ومصادر القوى الطبيعية وطرق استخدامها لتحقيق أغراض مادية (وتعني هنا العلوم الهندسية أو ما يعرف بالهندسة النظرية)
- فن الإفادة من المبادئ والأصول العلمية في بناء الأشياء وتنظيمها وتقويمها (وهو ما يعرف بالهندسة التطبيقية أو العملية، التي هي مرادفة لكلمة Engineering بالإنجليزية)، ويتضمن ذلك مجالات مثل هندسة الميكانيك وهندسه الانتاج والمعادن وهندسه الكهرباء والهندسه المعماريه والمدنيه والكيمياويه وما إلى ذلك.:10:*


----------



## عبد الحكيم شنيشح (7 ديسمبر 2011)

تعريف جيد لمعنى كلمة هندسة 
بارك الله فيك
ولكن تحت أي معنى يدخل المهندس الزراعي هل تحت (وما إلى ذلك ) 
مرة أخرى بارك الله فيك 
مع العلم أني مهندس مدني
تحياتي من مدينة الصمود
​


----------



## بنت ليبية مهندسة (23 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلامة المنسي (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
أخي الكريم


----------



## CEMohammad (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .. وجزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## ابو عمر التكريتي (21 مايو 2012)

تعريف جميل جداَ لمعنى الهندسة


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

gameeel gdn tnx sir


----------



## Mahmoud.Rageh (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (1 يناير 2013)

بوركتم جميعاً على مروركم الطيب، وأنا اختكم في الله ولست بأخ الله يبارك بك:34:


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

رائع


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (20 يناير 2013)

مشكورون وماجورون


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

تعريف جيد


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

